# Do guarantees effect surge



## EllyUberNJ (Jan 6, 2015)

Hudson county NJ has been surging ALL THE TIME LATELY. They just started offering guarantees during morning rush hour. I'm wondering if surge has been effected in your area once they started offering driver guarantees


----------



## Cartman59 (Feb 4, 2015)

This week they divided Cleveland into 6 surge zones. We still have guarantees in am and during weekend peak times however surge blew guarantees away. Made $150 1-3 am Sat night. Guarantee was only $60 for the 2 hours.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

if drivers are trying to "game" the guarantee by sitting in "dead zones", averaging one minimum fare per hour rather than heading to hotspots and actually trying to get fares...then yes, the guarantees effectively encourage surge pricing.


----------



## EllyUberNJ (Jan 6, 2015)

In Hoboken we've had all drivers signing off when there is no surge in order to create one. It's pretty funny when you look at the pax app and there are ZERO drivers when there is no surge, but once surge happens all of a sudden 15 cars come out of nowhere.

My question is whether drivers will no longer do this if they have a $35/hour guarantee.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

EllyUberNJ said:


> Hudson county NJ has been surging ALL THE TIME LATELY. They just started offering guarantees during morning rush hour. I'm wondering if surge has been effected in your area once they started offering driver guarantees


Same thing here is Phoenix.
Surges and "No UberX Available" during rush hour due to fare cuts.
Uber's "rush hour guarantee" is obviously a way for them to try and "fix it".
I hope they will fail and resort to raising fares instead.....


----------

